# Critter Cookout 12 May



## EATIII (Apr 14, 2007)

Who wants to meet up at the Cook out?
It's been almost 21 yrs (June 86) since I have been there, looks like a lot of changes to the Camp have been made. I will be going (no, not humping the TVD) just a Day or two of Memories to relive.

Heres some pics from 2006, and a Link to the Site.

http://www.usmountainranger.org/pics/openhouse06/cookout06_1.htm


----------



## EATIII (Apr 14, 2007)

Boon, they even have Running,and Bike Race's that Day!
http://www.5thrtb.org/rangerrun.htm

And the Open House Too!
http://www.5thrtb.org/open_house.htm


----------



## rhea (Apr 14, 2007)

Let me know if you guys decide to do it...is it going to be in Georgia?  If so, that is just a skip away for me.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks like a pretty cool event. Burning dead animals over a fire is always cause for a celebration. 

Was there a separate unit that was designated as Mountain Rangers at one point? I'm well aware of the 10th Mountain Division, and one of my bosses was an officer in the 10th SF Gp when they were stationed at Bad Tolz. I know he did a lot of mountaineering and skiing operations when he was assigned to them.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 14, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> Was there a separate unit that was designated as Mountain Rangers at one point? I'm well aware of the 10th Mountain Division, and one of my bosses was an officer in the 10th SF Gp when they were stationed at Bad Tolz. I know he did a lot of mountaineering and skiing operations when he was assigned to them.



10th Mountain was actually a "mountaineering unit" before being reactivated to what it is present day. 

It is no where near the technical expertise unit as a whole as it once was 
collectively. 

10th SFG was once known as one of the premier SME elements/units in excelling at pretty much everything within TC 90-6-1. 

The 172nd in Alaska I believe is now more geared to the Stryker than ground ops. (Rangerpsych is probably more familiar with current status than I am)

I spent time as an NWTC cadre in AK in the 80's, was a mountaineering instructor at MRD, so I got a feel for those knowledgable and proficient in those areas.  

The only one left in numbers with that level of training and expertise besides the cadre at NWTC is the 3rd BN 172nd Infantry Regiment (NG) Hq'd at Jericho Vermont.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 15, 2007)

Centermass said:


> 10th Mountain was actually a "mountaineering unit" before being reactivated to what it is present day.
> 
> It is no where near the technical expertise unit as a whole as it once was
> collectively.
> ...



I didn't get the complete scoop, but my boss had some interesting missions while assigned to the 10th in the early/mid 70s. He was actually a VP with the parent corp., serving as the GM of our little towing Beta site, and when the weather got really cold, and things were hopping, he came by in one of our alternate utilty vehicles and had me send him calls for jump starts to ease the load on our other drivers.

20 below (with wind chill), and he was loving it. I think for him it brought back memories of being out in the field in Germany when the weather was extreme.


----------



## EATIII (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, A Ranger Brother is going to hook us up with Maps (Topo,better than the ones we had "wink,Wink")

I will be there the morning of the 11th-leaving the evening of 14th.

Centermass, I Believe you have a Special Reason to be There also.
Anyone else In? from what I hear its a great time!
+ I cant wait to see it from a Different side, (a non smoked Hungry droning student kinda way)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 16, 2007)

Too cool, wish I could make it.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 16, 2007)

EATIII said:


> OK, A Ranger Brother is going to hook us up with Maps (Topo,better than the ones we had "wink,Wink")
> 
> I will be there the morning of the 11th-leaving the evening of 14th.
> 
> ...



I have been working on getting Randy Williford (1/75, 2/75) a memorial marker for the past 2 years up at MRD.

The only thing holding it up was a complete bio, which is one of the requirements. I had bits and pieces, but not enough. 

Finally got to talk with Randy's father last month after not seeing him or talking with him since the funeral 20 years ago. 

His father sent the needed remaining information to complete the requirements. It's now a done deal. 

I have been asked to speak on behalf of Randy on the 12th and yes, I will be there.  

Look forward to seeing you there EAT and if 64PaPa's doing the cooking again, I'll be packing a sack lunch...........

Be nice if blueberry pancakes was on the menu.


----------



## EATIII (Apr 16, 2007)

To this Day those Pancakes, and the Hot Dogs in FL are the Best Meals I have ever Tasted (in my mind) lol. Where are you staying and for how many Days?

Looking forward to meeting a Man who likes the Smell of Napalm in the Morning,
It should be a Great Time!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 16, 2007)

They were only good because you got to eat them after starving to death in the field lol


----------



## EATIII (Apr 16, 2007)

Too True my good Man, Too True!

But the mind is a Powerful Thing, it's like............well you know lol


----------



## Centermass (Apr 16, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> They were only good because you got to eat them after starving to death in the field lol



Compared to the crunchy roadkill scraped up off of 9 mile road and thrown into a pot, believe me, I'll take the pancakes. 

EAT, I'll only be there for the day. 

Get up with Purdue. He's got my number. Tell him you have a permission slip.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 16, 2007)

It is very cool when you get to meet some of the older generation who've served in much the same capacity. 

My way of thinking is that it doesn't matter about all the differences and changes that occur generation to generation, hardship and tough conditions is your common denominator.

Although I'd draw the line at roadkill stew. I'd pull a Ewell Gibbons and go foraging for pine cones or something. 












Actually, I'll bet it's delicious when you're *really* hungry


----------



## EATIII (Apr 24, 2007)

Centermass said:


> Compared to the crunchy roadkill scraped up off of 9 mile road and thrown into a pot, believe me, I'll take the pancakes.
> 
> EAT, I'll only be there for the day.
> 
> Get up with Purdue. He's got my number. Tell him you have a permission slip.



I told him what you said, and he looked at me like a had a Dick growing out of my Head. I'll see him again this weekend. Should I try Again LOL:doh:


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok, so who else is in ?


----------



## rhea (Apr 25, 2007)

If your flight plans take you through DFW, be sure to say...maybe we could meet up for coffee/drinks on a layover


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

rhea said:


> If your flight plans take you through DFW, be sure to say...maybe we could meet up for coffee/drinks on a layover



Driving the Beast F-250, Or a rental if the money/gas mileage works better.lol

Yes Tony I really did clean it !


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Yes Tony I really did clean it !




Impossible!


----------



## EATIII (Apr 26, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Impossible!



REALLY!


----------



## EATIII (May 4, 2007)

OK Kids, next FRI (open house on Sat). Any Takers?


----------



## Centermass (May 12, 2007)

EATIII said:


> OK Kids, next FRI (open house on Sat). Any Takers?



I'll see you  and Purdue there. 

Getting ready to pop smoke in a few. 

J gave me a call and said he was stopping enroute on his way to JM at Benning.


----------



## EATIII (May 15, 2007)

What a Blast, I got home about an Hour Ago. Church Bingo Really went over time.lol

Great to Meet you CM, and a Great Job on the Dedication.


----------



## Centermass (May 15, 2007)

EATIII said:


> What a Blast, I got home about an Hour Ago. Church Bingo Really went over time.lol
> 
> Great to Meet you CM, and a Great Job on the Dedication.



Likewise Brother. 

Now if J can get his ass through JM, then we'll consider it MC. 

Church Bingo????? lol


----------



## EATIII (May 15, 2007)

Centermass said:


> Likewise Brother.
> 
> Now if J can get his ass through JM, then we'll consider it MC.
> 
> Church Bingo????? lol



Roger That. if you talk to him before me tell him I Have his Shirt and Book.

Yes, Church Bingo! I always thought it was a Kind of Holy Place, But Now I have Won the Big Pot for the Weekend. I will never ever Forget This one!


----------



## Centermass (May 21, 2007)

Centermass said:


> I have been working on getting Randy Williford (1/75, 2/75) a memorial marker for the past 2 years up at MRD.
> 
> The only thing holding it up was a complete bio, which is one of the requirements. I had bits and pieces, but not enough.
> 
> ...



More pics to follow, but after 2 years of working on this, this is the one that says it all. Gary Gordon was also honored that day along with 4 others.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 14, 2007)

I Had to sumit my Leave dates for the next year, so I hope the 2nd Sat of May is correct for this year. After last Year I put in for 7 Days this time,lol

Who else is in?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 15, 2007)

Centermass said:


> More pics to follow, but after 2 years of working on this, this is the one that says it all. Gary Gordon was also honored that day along with 4 others.



The memorial is located near the creek that seperates the camp from the grass field if I remember correctly, right?



Centermass said:


> Be nice if blueberry pancakes was on the menu.



Yuck!, I have not been able to eat or look at a blueberry pancake to this day.  I guess that happens when you recycle mountains. :bleh:


----------



## Centermass (Dec 15, 2007)

275ANGER! said:


> The memorial is located near the creek that seperates the camp from the grass field if I remember correctly, right?



Yep. Right after you walk across the bridge.


----------



## EATIII (May 6, 2008)

Ok Kids, who is going to meet me Friday night?


----------

